# Notebook USB3.0 SATA III



## Operator (19. Januar 2010)

Moin moin
weiß jemand wann die ersten notebooks mit USB 3.0 und SATA III

Ich hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut aber nichts gefunden.
Weiß irgendjemand etwas oder hat ein Ankündigung gesehen

Danke 
Operator


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Asus hat bereits eines rausgebracht woraufhin die anderen bald folgen. Aber ob sich das gegen Light Peak durchsetzen wird ist abzuwarten.


----------



## Operator (19. Januar 2010)

Cool naja ist doch kaum ein unter schied zwischen usb3 oder lightpeak.
ne alternative zu sataIII ist nocht in der mache?

Ich hoffe das es innehalb der nächsten 6 monate preiwerte usb3/lightpeak und SATAIII notebooks gibt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Ein unterschied besteht schon. Light Peak soll schneller sein wobei usb 3 besser unterstützt wird und weiter verbreitet wird durch die vorgänger.


----------



## Operator (19. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hoffe es gibt nen paar tolle notebooks mit den obengenannten Features und auch endlich ne akku innovation ;P
denn scheiß lohnt sich gar net heut zu kaufen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Wohl Kaum das maximale sind 9 Zellen aber Leistung kostet energie Und heute kann man energie noch nicht in so großen Mengen Speichen.

Wobei es keine schlechten books gibt. Und wenn man darauf angewiesen ist, was solls.


----------



## Operator (19. Januar 2010)

Naja meine Erfahrungen mit notebooks sind das sie ne gute leistung haben aber max nur 2 Std akku oder 8 std und nen atom prozzi
oder sie kosten "2000+"
Naja mal schauen was sich da in dn nächsten monaten ergibt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Januar 2010)

Das kann ich dir sagen noch mehr Leistung bei noch weniger Akku Laufzeit. Aber Ich benutze schon gar kein Desktop PC mehr da ich Notebooks praktisch finde und ich auch aktuelle Spiele Spielen kann (auf High) und auch nur 1000€ für mein G60 bezahlt habe und denoch 12300 3D Mark 06 punkte habe. Wobei die neuen für 1500€ einen wert von 13 k erreichen sollen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (20. Januar 2010)

SATA III bringt doch im moment nicht wirklich viel weil eher die festplatte limitiert

ausser ssd´s natürlich


----------

